# Chicken a la Alix



## Alix (May 6, 2009)

I modified a couple of recipes and we like the result so I thought I would share. 

6-8 chicken pieces (I use a couple of thighs and mostly breasts)
lemon pepper
lime
1/4 cup chicken broth
1 tsp cornstarch
1/4 cup brandy
1 tbsp dijon (or 1 tsp dry mustard and 1 tsp sugar)
chopped green onions

Sprinkle chicken with lemon pepper and brown chicken pieces in frying pan a bit. Place chicken into a casserole dish and deglaze pan with the chicken broth. Stir in the mustard and let it reduce a bit. Stir the cornstarch into the brandy and add that to the pan. Let sauce thicken a bit. Squeeze the lime into the sauce. Pour over the chicken pieces and add the chopped green onions. Put in the oven for 30-40 minutes (time depends on bone in or out) at 350. Serve with either rice or noodles.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 7, 2009)

Alix said:


> I modified a couple of recipes and we like the result so I thought I would share.
> 
> 6-8 chicken pieces (I use a couple of thighs and mostly breasts)
> lemon pepper
> ...



Thanks Alix.

I'll be trying this this week-end. I have a frozen bag of boneless/skinless chicken thighs that I think would like this treatment with some wide egg noodles. I'll also be subbing some vidalia chopped onions for the spring onions.


----------



## lenin7 (May 7, 2009)

Thnks  ..
             I ll be trying this sunday for my kids ..


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2009)

Looks good to me.  

I think I'll sample the ingredients for freshness.

Brandy first...


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> I think I'll sample the ingredients for freshness.
> 
> Brandy first...



The brandy was a truly inspired touch. Sip a little while cooking...splash some in...sip more after dinner. MMMMMMM!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Mmmm! that sounds good Alix.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

Tossed in a tsp of thyme and had to use a lemon instead of a lime this time. I'll post how it went.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

Bigger hit than when I used the lime! I served this over orzo noodles and had a side of sauteed zucchini, onions, celery, peppers and a nice tomato. Really delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yummy!  Of course, I like anything lemon!


----------



## NoraC (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds great. I really don't use prepared mustards as much as I should, I suspect. I love the taste, but have never gotten the hang of how/when.  Frying black mustard seeds till they pop and sprinkling with mustard oil are second nature, but every time I see a recipe with dijon or other jarred mustard, I realize that I am missing a basic flavor tool.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

Gotta do easy sometimes Nora!


----------



## NoraC (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> Gotta do easy sometimes Nora!



LOL - it isn't a matter of easy for me.  Sorry if I implied that. The flavor profile of mustard changes tremendously over time and the prepared has whole new vistas of possibilities, which I haven't yet conquered.  Not to mention that it serves as an emulsifier base. I would love tips on good pairings and "when to add"s.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 22, 2011)

Good recipe Alix,I will give it a go in three weeks when my diet ends.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2011)

Alix, glad to hear you like it better with lemon, as that's what I have. I'll be making it tonight, it sounds delish! 

Bolas, what kind of a diet are you on?  This is both low carb and low cal ~ perfect for any diet I've ever used.


----------



## Alix (Mar 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Alix, glad to hear you like it better with lemon, as that's what I have. I'll be making it tonight, it sounds delish!



Let me know how you like it. I had some lovely fresh lemons from the market and I think that made all the difference. That and the extra large splash of brandy...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alix said:


> Let me know how you like it. I had some lovely fresh lemons from the market and I think that made all the difference. That and the extra large splash of brandy...


 
The brandy is supposed to go in the food, not the cook.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2011)

i made this according to directions, sampling the bourbon many times to be sure it was good.

it was delicious so it's a keeper, but unfortunately i didn't write anything down until i was almost done.

i looked today and my notes said bourbon chicky lala alix.


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i made this according to directions, sampling the bourbon many times to be sure it was good.
> 
> it was delicious so it's a keeper, but unfortunately i didn't write anything down until i was almost done.
> 
> i looked today and my notes said bourbon chicky lala alix.



WHOO! Sounds like yours was as tasty as mine! Love the sampling.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 23, 2011)

Alix said:


> Let me know how you like it. I had some lovely fresh lemons from the market and I think that made all the difference. That and the extra large splash of brandy...



Just finished dinner, and it was delicious Alix !!  Darn it, I see now that I forgot the mustard!  It was delicious anyway.  I bet that the mustard would give it that extra kick.  That's what I get for counting on my lousy memory.  Ack....going to print out the recipe now..


----------



## Littlechef (Jun 27, 2011)

I just saw this recipe and it sounds delicious.  Something my family will really like.  I think I'll be making it this week.  Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 5, 2013)

This sounds awesome!  I can't use lemon pepper, but know basically what is in it and can use those herbs and spices.  This is going on next week's menu plan for sure!

Thanks, Alix!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for bringing this one up again Laurie 

Alix, lovely sounding recipe!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 7, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you for bringing this one up again Laurie
> 
> Alix, lovely sounding recipe!



Actually, Alix brought it up 'cause she made it yesterday.  I just had her link to the recipe as I hadn't remembered it! 

I might make this on Friday as my BIL is coming for dinner.  He comes over every few weeks so he and TB can have some quality brother time (and he knows he will be sent home with leftovers! ).


----------

